# Mullet



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

My Dad and I went to Indian Bayou today and scooped up about 100lbs of mullet for snapper bait and some to eat.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Not being keyboard FWC or anything, just an FYI. Unless you have a commercial license, you can only net 50 mullet, regardless of size, per day. I dunno how it works per person n such, or how big the mullet were, just kind of a heads up in case FWC comes rolling by.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

50 per person .dad and i = 100 fish


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

I realize that, I just didn't think 100 mullet = 100 lbs. Unless they were all pretty decent size to big.


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Buckethead well aware of the 50 per person limit . The hundred pounds was a rough guess next time Ill weigh them so your blood pressure doesn't go out of sight when you read the forum. That is why I hardly post on here anymore because of the keyboard cops that patrol the fishing forum looking for violators. Please let the FWC handle violators.


----------



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

Were they frozen or did you use a cast net?


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Well said EG94.:doh


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

BUCKETHEAD- the name's appropriate


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

Cant we all just get along on here Im sure buckethead was just looking out for your best interest My boss a few years back got busted with too many mullet he had a mixed bag of silver and reg mullet he made the mistake of thinking the limit was for 50 of each NOT.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

> *backlashnpcola (1/10/2010)*Cant we all just get along on here Im sure buckethead was just looking out for your best interest My boss a few years back got busted with too many mullet he had a mixed bag of silver and reg mullet he made the mistake of thinking the limit was for 50 of each NOT.




Thank you. If EG has really read my post, he would understand that. I don't really see anywhere that my blood pressure went up. You kinda insulted me by saying he and his dad. I was fully aware of that fact. As I said in my original post I was not being keyboard FWC, I was just giving him an FYI so he doesn't busted. Chill out clowns.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

> *frydaddy (1/10/2010)*BUCKETHEAD- the name's appropriate











Observe 2:15 to end.


----------



## BBshot (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Buckethead (1/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *frydaddy (1/10/2010)*BUCKETHEAD- the name's appropriate
> ...


NOTtrying to be an ass... But that is absolutely HORRIBLE.... Do you call that music?


----------



## sandphlea (Feb 21, 2009)

Just because you are "classically trained" doesn't mean you know what music is. Music is music, like it or not, it's a taste, an opinion, and like all opinions everyone has one and everyones elses stinks.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Went by this morning, most of the mullet are picked clean from the bank. There were a couple guys in a bass boat up in the bayou east of Avalon Bv breaking ice and still picking a few. There were a few mullet at the ramp on 26th Av west of Avalon.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it is 50 per vessel now through Feb. Yall might want to check on that so that you don't end up paying a fine. I think after Feb. it is 100 per vessel, but I might be wrong.


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

OH were talking bout Mulat? This just went every direction.


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't know how a post about mullet can lead to a fella playing a guitar with a bucket on his head ! Only on the fishing forum. I could have used that bucket on the that guitars players head to put mullet in, but that would have put me over the limit. And to answer Rocky Creek Rider's question we used dip nets.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Just FYI the limit until Jan31 is 50 fish per person or 50 fishper boat which ever is less.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

That buckethead video...talent wasted! he can play all that crap but cant keep a tune? thread totally derailed :angel he exercised complete control in making that guitar beep boop and blip lol. My only real comment is that I dont think there should be anyone keeping you from picking up dead fish...unless it would upset the crabs etc. in some way i dont understand that is in fact important. Picking up the mullet kill might be considered a civic duty.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

I don?t think the regs say anything about civic duty or anything along that line but that's just my read. Just 50 fish per person or 50 fish per boat until 31 Jan. Do as you please and enjoy the cost.


----------



## canoe2 (Feb 28, 2008)

Years back! These guys pulled this flats boat out at Sanders beach with so much net and mullet. They were headin to the old fish market near A and Jackson street.The nets and fish were piled so high I thought they were going to fall out of the boat.They made it to A Street and Garden where they got busted with about 250 mullet.Most of the fish were still alive. I think they had gill nets. I was told the FWC seized the boat but I don't know that for sure. Does anyone know if they can still do that?


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Well aware of 50 per boat, we along with 50 other people were walking the banks with dip nets. There you go, Pennfish, assuming. Pennfish, I'm about to go to Brewton to hunt for a couple of days, and If you would please give me your cell phone number, I will call you before I shoot something to make sure its legal. Thanks!.....Here we go again!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

> *EG94 (1/16/2010)*Well aware of 50 per boat, we along with 50 other people were walking the banks with dip nets. There you go, Pennfish, assuming. Pennfish, I'm about to go to Brewton to hunt for a couple of days, and If you would please give me your cell phone number, I will call you before I shoot something to make sure its legal. Thanks!.....Here we go again!


You've got issues man! I can't tell if you're crying like a little girl or trying to beat your chest to prove something. You have to be trying to be a real punk to take what Buckethead or anyone else has said as something you need to take issue with.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

DERAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PRIMUS F*CKIN ROCKS!!!!!!

And as for picking up dead mullet and eating themsicksicksicksick:sick

I don't eat no fish found dead!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Team Bloody Waters (1/16/2010)*DERAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PRIMUS F*CKIN ROCKS!!!!!!
> 
> ...


im with ya all the way on this.. Les Claypool kicks ass on bass

and i would NEVER eat an already dead fish


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with eating mullet that are dead the morning after a hard freeze. People have been doing it forever around here. I cleaned about 40 or 50 the day of the hard freeze and they were every bit as fresh as the ones I catch in my net.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *P-cola_Native (1/16/2010)*There is nothing wrong with eating mullet that are dead the morning after a hard freeze. People have been doing it forever around here. I cleaned about 40 or 50 the day of the hard freeze and they were every bit as fresh as the ones I catch in my net.


You are right there is nothing wrong with yall doing it. I grew up here and have fished for mullet the past 25 yrs, its not like they are hard to catch is all I'm saying. I did notice some peole go to bayou texar to do your scooping:sick. I enjoy looking for them(swimming) with my 12' net, and if I don't catch any hell its just mullet! I only eat them the day I catch them and never order them at a resturant. I like the gizzards, row and the best meat is off thefried backbone. 

Sorry if I offended anyone and if I did enjoy your freshly found dead fish:letsdrink


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

opcorn


----------

